# Things I should know before getting a sphynx?



## Nola (May 10, 2005)

I've always thought that Hairless Sphynx cats were beautiful. I was thinking about getting one, but wanted to do my homework first since I realize they will probably require a different care than a normal cat. Anyone have any ideas? Recommendations for books maybe?


----------



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

Hello!!! I have six Sphynx and they are amazing cats!!!  

I give mine baths every 2 weeks, clean their ears every 8-10 days and the normal nail clipping. I have never had any problems with their skin. 

Please feel free to PM me with any questions or if you need help finding a good breeder or rescue.


----------



## Kiraz (Sep 11, 2006)

I heared thad this type of cats have lots of problemes.


----------

